# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Dark View Haunt, Mat Fraser, Haunter's Pet Peeves, More



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY SHOW is here: Episode 90

Finally!! October is here, and the Big Scary Show is in the thick of it. The Unknown Scare-Actor interviews Mat Fraser, Paul the Illustrated Seal, From American Horror Story:Freak Show, and he really pushes to support disabled actors and tells us what it was like to do a love scene with Jessica Lange. Badger chats with Ghost Shop, a vendor specializing in paranormal equipment for ghost hunters and the USA sits down with Nic Brown, Author and media organizer for ScareFest.

The Unknown Scare-Actor travels to Dark View Haunted Attraction in Toronto, OH and interviews Will Allison, an 11 year old haunter who builds his own charity haunt every year.

The Roundtable of Terror addresses haunter pet peeves from a patron perspective, as we pull letters out of the bloody mailbag from some of our listeners. This turned out to be an entertaining subject with the (g)hosts, and the Haunt Rocker even had to be bleeped a couple of times.

Vysther is back with a segment about the Wolf Man, Badger reads the Deadline News, while Storm rants, Jerry spins the spooky tunes, and the USA talks about the legend of the Jack O’Lantern.

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

With the new Big Scary Show​ comes the OCTOBER GRUESOME GIVEAWAY courtesy of Screamline Studios. For a chance to win a great prize, listen to the show ( www.bigscaryshow.com Episode 90) and figure out the following:

Q: What is the name of the book series written by Nic Brown?

Email: [email protected] with your name, number and answer before midnight on October 12th.. Good luck.


----------

